# Yellowroot



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I went over to one of my favorite creeks yesterday to harvest some yellowroot (Xanthorhiza simplicissima). It’s in the group of plants known as “the berberines”, good medicine. Yellowroot is very effective as a localized nonsystemic antibacterial herb. It’s also a good antiviral. It has a special affinity for the GI tract which is why I harvested some and made tea. It’s excellent for sore gums, sore throat, damage from acid reflux (Gerd).

Oh, be prepared if you make yellowroot tea. I sweetened 1.5 Quarts with 4 tablespoons of honey. It’s still bitter enough to curl your nose hair! Also, I don’t harvest the root, that kills the plant. The stem is just as potent so I snip it off a ground level and use the stem and leaves… The root will put back up the next year.

I took a camp stool and sat in the creek while I was there, a beautiful day. 


Note: There is another plant known as yellow root… Goldenseal (Hydrastis canadensis) it contains berberine too. It’s a bit more harsh so I’ve heard.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Would you care to post your method of processing the tea? Just boil it up and let it steep, then strain and mix in the honey?
Looks like a beautiful area.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> Would you care to post your method of processing the tea? Just boil it up and let it steep, then strain and mix in the honey?
> Looks like a beautiful area.


One packed cup of chopped leaf and stem to 16oz of water. Bring to boil then simmer for 20 minutes. Strain and add honey&#8230;I use a 2 quart pot, don't measure anymore, I can eye ball it close enough.

It's nice on that creek but dangerous, loaded with cottonmouths. The other day I saw a shrub I haven't noticed before, its Virginia sweetspire (Itea virginica). They were quite beautiful lining the banks of the stream. I could find no medicinal references for it


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try and find that around here. Looks familiar.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try and find that around here. Looks familiar.


I've never seen it more and 25ft from water. It seems to like fast flowing water the best but even fast streams run slow at times.


----------

